# Short Video



## doo-man (Feb 22, 2009)

Well I know I enjoy watching the different video's so I thought I would post one!!

I am working on a longer video that is put together with good back ground music!!!!

Enjoy


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

nice video, truck sits good for a 1500


----------



## doo-man (Feb 22, 2009)

nicksplowing;1007746 said:


> nice video, truck sits good for a 1500


Thanks, I think this truck handles the plow really well I haven't done anything to the suspension either!!


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

Nice video also. Wish I had some of the snow your getting!!


----------



## snowfighter75 (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice vid and nice setup. I love your light bar! Goin with a 1500 in the future and this vid helps answer some of my questions. Thanks for post and all the best!


----------



## FisherVMan (Jan 5, 2010)

*Good video!*

Looks good and what a nice set up . There seams to be alot of guys that find it hard to believe you can actually put a good HD PLOW on a half ton ??? I had guys tell me that mine would distroy my frontend in a week !!! Then there are other's suspect it has 3/4 ton springs; and all kinds of other theorys! First time we installed a V on a half ton back in 2008; we used it for a full season; and had alot of snow [around 200 inches] and when we got rid of the truck; the dealer that installed it actually sold it for us; and Fisher wanted a report back on how the front end was holding up; and they gave it a thumbs up with no excessive wear to anything ??? They looked the bearings over very close and the ball joints . I think I had only put about 3K total mileage on it and it handled the plow beautifully !
Good luck with your Dodge!:bluebounc


----------



## z400 (Mar 13, 2008)

Looks like your lights are pushed backwards and pointing upwards.


----------

